# Zimbra avec Mail ?



## Natouuu (26 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à toutes les personnes qui vont me lire,

Depuis peu, nouveau job donc nouvel adresse mail. Ma nouvelle entreprise utilise Zimbra. Le point positif, ou pas, c'est que de chez moi je peux avoir accès à ma messagerie. Comme j'utilise Mail déjà pour ma boite perso Gmail, j'ai essayé de synchroniser (c'est comme ça qu'on dit ? :/) mon compte Zimbra pour pouvoir lire mes mails dans Mail, mais problème ça ne fonctionne pas...

Voila ce que j'ai fait :

- Création d'un nouveau compte Imap (Pourquoi ? ben c'est ce que j'ai vu sur internet... alors c'est peut être faux...)
- serveur de réception : imap.free.fr
- et voilà ce que ça me dit quand je veux continuer : "Mail ne peut envoyer votre mot de passe en mode sécurisé au serveur.
Vous pouvez poursuivre sans mot de passe sécurisé, mais ceci pourrait le compromettre. Par ailleurs, vous pouvez configurer manuellement votre compte.

Souhaitez-vous poursuivre sans mot de passe sécurisé ?"
- même si je dis que je veux continuer ça marche pas et pareil si je veux configurer manuellement...

Est-ce que j'ai fait quelque chose de mal ou alors c'est pas possible tout simplement ? 

Merci d'avance

Cordialement

Natacha


----------



## Carapatapouet (28 Mai 2010)

Bonjour
je viens de m'inscrire sur le forum et ne suis pas un as de la bricole sur Mac (ni PC d'ailleurs). Je suis sur AliceAdsl (et comme pour les abonnés Free,) ils nous ont transféré sur Zimbra voila qq mois déjà. A l'identique de votre post, je n'arrive pas à configurer Zimbra pour recevoir à nouveau mes emails sur MAIL. Votre post étant déjà ancien, auriez vous trouver la parade, le truc miracle qui fasse que ça marche sans être obligé de prendre des calmants ?
En espérant que oui, merci de votre retour.
Yves


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mai 2010)

bonjour
ne pas confondre les choses
zimbra est un prestataire de service, qui gere les comptes email de divers origines
concernant alice je ne sis pas mais chez free le passage à zimbra est facultatif  c'est  l'abonné free le qui le demande
(nullement obligatoire)

par ailleurs ensuite cela se passe comme une intégration de compte  comme les autres

voir les fils plus specifiquement alice ou  free


----------



## guitou.net (30 Mai 2010)

salut
j'ai eu la même galère
9a s'est réglé simplement par ;
Mail > Preferences > compte en question > avancé > authentification > "mot de passe"
et ça marche, enfin, chez moi
salutations
guitou.net

autrement : http://www.c-alice.com/phpBB2/

PS : merci de tenir informé


----------

